# Speakers POPping!



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey everyone. I have a Peavey express 112 (sheffield) 65watt transtube amp. Now, everything is working perfectly, there isnt anything wrong with it, but when I turn the amp off, there is a loud POP! What causes this? How can I make it stop popping? I've tried turning down the volume, all the knobs. It doesn't do it if I turn it off while my guitar is still producing some noise. Like for instance if I turn the amp off just after hitting all the strings. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

It's normal I believe... every combo I've owned does it.

Volume down and guitar unplugged, then turn it off... see if it makes a difference. Some people say it works for them...


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Cool thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------

